# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Oracle Failsafe Errors : fs-11081 fs-10751 fs-10755, Running 3.4.1.6 on Win Server 20

## lthai

We are setting up Oracle FailSafe on a Windows Server 2008 64-bit cluster and are receiving errors during initial verify cluster from remote Failsafe manager.

Fs-11081. Fs-10751. Fs-10755.

When doing verify cluster I am getting the following error:
verifycluster:
0x80070721: A security package specific error occurred.
FS-10752: The COM class factory cannot create an instance of the object
FS-10755: Error creating the OracleFsWorker COM object
FS-11081: Node CLUSTER-Node2 is not available for the specified operation. Operation continuing...


It's from the secondary node always, even if nodes reversed.
Interestingly if I shutdown the secondary node, no errors reported. The account beign use is an Administor account, dcom is enable, and cluster verification states everything is up and running.

Does anyone know what is wrong?
The installation had no problems and Microsoft cluster manager reports all good. I don't see any good note on the web about this particular problem.

----------


## lthai

I was able to work with Oracle and Microsoft to find out the solution.  The solution was a entry to the SPN (Service Principal Name) entry on the Microsoft server.  Once that was added the Verify cluster started working correctly.  ON metalink is it Note 974273.1.

Comments
--------
=== ODM Cause Determination ===
Customer uses Mutual Auth.Using Kerberos and hasn't set the Service Principal Names


Comments
--------
=== ODM Cause Justification ===
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...49(VS.85).aspx
Solution

Comments
--------
=== ODM Solution / Action Plan ===
setspn -A myservice/mymachine serviceaccount

----------

